# overseeding w/ fescue



## ugabulldog (Aug 8, 2016)

I have tall fescue pastures and would like to overseed thin/bare areas with 31 (not interested in using endophyte free) I plan on spreading chicken litter in Sept, then broadcast seed in late Sept/Oct. How many lbs per acre? Also, I have access to a disc, landscape rake, and flail mower I could roller for ground contact or could make a chain link gate harrow. Suggestions on what to use on ground before and/or after seeding? Should I keep cows off of pasture and for how long? Is it ok to spray 2,4-d next spring on the newly seeded pastures? Thanks in advance.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

50lbs per for new ground, I would think 25lbs if over seeding....

I'm reseeding some of my Fescue fields this fall also, I use my disc with them as straight as possible just to break up some dirt, broadcast seed, then pull a cultipacker around...

Depends how much grass stuff is above the ground as to what all you could do.....

All this works best with a low stand in the field when ya get started...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would let the cows pick it down as low as possible....then lightly disc a pass or two as this will not set back your existing fescue too much. I use 20-25 pounds/acre on a new seeding but over-seeding I use about 15 pounds. I would borrow or rent a cultipacker or a roller to press the seed to the soil....go over it more than once....three times would be best.

Use 2-4d next spring after the new grass has 3-4 tillers(leaves) per stalk....no more than 2 pints per acre....1 1/2 pints per acre might be a bit safer.

That is how I would do it in East Tennessee...I would definitely want the bird litter to have been rained on a few times before seeding to help dilute a bit.

Regards, Mike


----------

